
Reverse-Engineering iOS Apps: Hacking on Lyft - timanglade
https://realm.io/news/conrad-kramer-reverse-engineering-ios-apps-lyft/
======
cellularmitosis
Terminal addicts will enjoy the ncurses-based mitmproxy as an alternative to
Charles.

~~~
scintill76
Or maybe cheapskates, since technically you're supposed to buy Charles after a
30-day trial (which didn't attempt to enforce itself in my experience.) I like
Fiddler2 on Windows, and I almost had it working well on Wine/Linux, but had
some issues with SSL. I should try mitmproxy for the SSL and Fiddler for the
UI, but lately I haven't needed a proxy.

------
michaelbuckbee
I keep hearing rumors that Apple and Google are going to require that app
developers start pinning SSL certs as a security measure to help prevent the
MITM cert setup demonstrated here.

~~~
maqr
For if that happens, or just for general convenience:
[https://github.com/iSECPartners/ios-ssl-kill-
switch](https://github.com/iSECPartners/ios-ssl-kill-switch)

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Interesting! So in that case pinning would only help against upstream attacks
in actual traffic - but would still allow for reverse engineering?

~~~
maqr
Yeah, as long as you have control of the device.

That hack only works if you have root, which means you have to be jailbroken,
and Apple is always trying to stop that. I keep a jailbroken device around
specifically for disabling all SSL for debugging and dumping app
binaries/assets.

I wish they'd just let me buy the thing rooted like Google does.

~~~
userbinator
As long as you have control of the device, you can force it to do what you
want by patching the code.

------
brooklyndude
This is actually a pretty cool talk. We're kind of lulled into thinking our
Apps are super secure, he seems to take them apart fairly easy, SSH seems
simple to ignore.

------
jonesb6
Great video, worth watching even on mobile IMO.

------
dandruffhead
Are there cyript like alternative for Android?

~~~
daemonize
Check out Frida (iOS and Android) [http://www.frida.re/](http://www.frida.re/)

------
_krug
Video is not working... Video is hosted with 'wistia' and the ID is
52endf5e4h, can someone stitch together a working URL? I'm on mobile

~~~
kristofferR
[https://embed-
ssl.wistia.com/deliveries/6504b8003517d6b2fabd...](https://embed-
ssl.wistia.com/deliveries/6504b8003517d6b2fabdee02312ebf33703e0bd9/file.mp4)

